# Stencils



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I've screwed up so many baits while on the last step of painting tiger stripes.

Currently I have been using note cards with stripes cut out and I'm just not steady enough holding them on the bait.

Any suggestions to help me out making new stencils


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Get 2 mil stencil paper cut with exacto. More flexible that note cards.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

I use a cheap comb.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Simple stripes and other stencils can be cut with an exacto knife out of low adhesive masking tape. I use the blue stuff and take some of the tackiness off by sticking it down to my cutting board and pulling it off several times before use on the bait. That way it doesn't pull any paint off while removing. It makes for nice sharp lines and hands free painting. Low adhesive clear film is even better if you can find it. Easier to get the alignment right on both sides.


----------

